# Online shops...



## Roberto To (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi to all!

Do you know any online shop that sells model ship fittings for modern merchant/ferry ship? like anchors, winches, lifeboats, handrail, "panamas", "panamas" with rolling patterns, etc... all little/big parts that is difficult to realize "made by my self" at home for beginners modeller...

Thank you for help!

Regards!

if is not allowed to link a commercial online site (in some forums that is not allowed) in this forum you can please send a private message


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello Roberto,

Do a Google search for 'ship model fittings'. Lists a number of suppliers of different fittings in various parts of the world.

Dennis.


----------



## cos918 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi there if you tell us what scale you want I will see what I can find foe you

John


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

redbank models sell many fittings for such models, try googling the web site.
neil.
also, Deans Marine sell fittings for merchant ships.


----------



## Roberto To (Jul 26, 2006)

cos918 said:


> Hi there if you tell us what scale you want I will see what I can find foe you
> 
> John




scale 1/87 (==D)


----------



## cos918 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi there.
1:87 scale is Ho railways so do try all things rail way related http://www.walthers.com/

Deans as posted above are great as are westbourne model in the uk they stock a huge range,lovely shop http://www.westbourne-model.co.uk/
http://www.deansmarine.co.uk/

http://www.modelboatmayhem.co.uk/links/traders.htm

here is list of model boat club/manufacturers/retailers/builders etc

http://users.skynet.be/fb746886/index.html
http://www.g-schmidt.com/
http://www.osv-society.info/
http://www.xlistplans.demon.co.uk/
http://www.hlj.com/product/ban946749
http://www.modelltanker.de/index.html
http://www.robotstoreuk.com/MOTORS/...OTORS-page5.htm
http://www.wk-e.de/Mighty Servant 3.html
http://www.scheepsmodelbouw.ismijnhobby.nl/
http://www.steinhagen-modelltechnik.de/uebersicht.htm
http://www.rcmodelworkshop.com/index.html
http://www.modelshipgallery.com/gal...iners-main.html
http://www.mo-na-ko.net/plans/index.html
http://modelsbydesign.co.uk/model_boats.aspx
http://www.shipmodels.co.nz/
http://www.robse.dk/
http://www.modellbauwerft.com/
http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...ficial&sa=N
http://www.holtcraft.com/
http://www.rc-modellbau-schiffe.de/Projekte.html
http://www.modellbau-kaufhaus.de/
http://www.mo-na-ko.net/lode-planky.htm#RPK
http://www.tugboats.de/foto_modeltugboats.html
http://www.srcmbc.org.uk/photo_gall_index.php#latest
http://www.mobilemarinemodels.com/
http://website.lineone.net/~alanann/index.htm
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v226/paularai/
http://www.modelboatmayhem.co.uk/Modellers.htm
http://www.modelboatmayhem.co.uk/forum/index.php
http://www.modelbouwshopflevoland.nl/
http://www.g-schmidt.com/
http://www.howesmodels.co.uk/
http://www.maritimereplicas.com/index.htm
http://www.wmunderway.8m.com/cgi/yabb2/YaBB.pl
http://www.cadma.info/index.html
http://www.scale-models.co.uk/forumindex.php
http://www.mikromodell.de/index_e.html
https://www.shop.kkpmo.com/
http://www.gb-modellbau.de/
http://www.kagelmacher-modellbau.de/
http://www.kagelmacher-modellbau.de/
http://www.swangroup.co.uk/propshop.php
http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...ficial&sa=N

all were live went i put that list together some months ago.
Last but not least to very good forums worth looking at as there is a lot of good advice.

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/portal.php?id=6
http://www.modelboatmayhem.co.uk/forum/index.php

I know it a lot to read but if you need any more please ask and I will see what I can find

John


----------

